# Angel fish's second spawn (first didnt make it)



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Two of my angle fish have again chosen to breed on the front corner of the tank. last time they didnt get past wrigglers.. I wasn't able to separate them as i didnt notice the eggs till they were hatching and it was the night before my prom (april 21st). Their all in a 90g with another angel (they dont harm it even if it gets close to the eggs and when there is no eggs all three angels hangout together), a uaru, 6 severums, flag cichlid, blackskirt tetras and some catfish (rehoming many of these fish). I know theirs a great chance non of these will make it again as im letting the parents raise them in the main tank till my sister come get her fish out of my 29g but its still really exciting =] Dont have a picture of the parents as they get really upset when you walk by the tank as its already in the main traffic zone downstairs. The parents are a koi female (black and white with gold cap) and a father that looks kinda like an altum angel but hes a shiny greyish silver and black with nice fins. If the babys make it they will be very pretty fish.

Anyone have any tips on breeding/ raising angel fish? im going to put the parents in the 29g once its empty and try raising some of the fry before i change that tank to tetra tank (dont want to give the parents an easy snack)


----------

